# Katydids



## orionmystery (Nov 22, 2011)

Not sure if these are all katydids though ..

Shrimp of dry land






when threatened, it will assume this pose 





think this is the adult form of the first two.


----------



## Bios. (Dec 6, 2011)

Really delicate lighting!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 6, 2011)

He's back to impress again!  Malaysia must be just full  of bugs I've never seen such interesting varieties.  I always enjoy looking at your photos!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 13, 2011)

Bios. said:


> Really delicate lighting!


 


shootermcgavin said:


> He's back to impress again!  Malaysia must be just full  of bugs I've never seen such interesting varieties.  I always enjoy looking at your photos!



Thank you Bios, shootermcgavin


----------



## Cpi2011 (Dec 15, 2011)

Very sharp photos you have done awesome job....................Mind blowing !!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 15, 2011)

Cpi2011 said:


> Very sharp photos you have done awesome job....................Mind blowing !!



Thank you, Cpi2011.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 15, 2011)

What lens do you use Orion?  Do you have a picture of your flash set up?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Shooter... if you google OrionMystery.. you will find his blog... and his Flickr page.  

Ok.. here is is blog.. which has shots of his diffuser (if I remember correctly!)  Up Close with Nature

Kurt uses a Canon MPE-65mm macro lens for most of his macro work. Awesome lens.. I wish Nikon made something similar!

Here is his DIY diffuser...  MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you Charlie 

The last two images were with a 150mm though, tripod, natural light: Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature


----------

